# slip ons



## des-s1000 (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys and girls i am new here. I have a s1000 2014 and i am looking to buy a slip on. I was wondering if anyone have any for sell?


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the hotel California.


----------

